# Finished with Frod 6600 restoration!



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

*Finished with Ford 6600 restoration!*

My neighbor and I just finished up with his Ford 6600 complete restoration. I helped a good bit along the way, but I tell you -- he is one truly -amazingly- talented mechanic. When we got this blue beast, it had been sitting for 8 years after getting caught in a bad barn fire. Steering wheel was cracked, melted and rusted along with the rusted out/burned fenders, hood, all lines and hoses, nearly everything was GONE. We went through this puppy and replaced EVERY SINGLE BOLT, EVERYTHING. Not a single part, component or piece was left in place or overlooked. Replacement parts were used where needed and then everything reassembled. Then many paint coats later and it is done. What a truly beautiful tractor. This thing is HUGE and in MINT showroom condition --- now. I will take some pics tomorrow and put them up.... Cheers to my neighbor and his incredible gift of turning junk into jewels! 

Andy


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

You're up late/early Andy.

Look forward to the pics. 

Greg


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I'm looking forward to the pics, too. Maybe you could post the specs also.
:smiles:


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

*Ford 6600 Specifications - 78HP!!!*

These are the specifications as I could find them in the manual:

Make: FORD
Model: 6600 
Years Made: 1975-1981 
HP-PTO: 72.56 
HP-Engine: 78.70
HP-Drawbar: 65.6 
Engine-Make: FORD 
Engine-Fuel: DIESEL 
Engine-CYL(s)-CID: 4/256 
Transmission-STD: 
Optional: 
FWD/REV Standard: 8/2 
FWD/REV Optional: 16/4 
MFWD-STD/OPT: 
Tires_SD/OPT: 7.50-16 
Tires-STD Rear: 18.4-30 
Wheelbase - Inch: 
PTO Type: 
PTO Speed: 540 
3PT Hitch CAT I: Yes 
3PT Hitch CAT II: No 
3PT Hitch CAT III: No 
Cab-Std A/C, ROPS: OPT 
Weight: 8510 
New Price: $21,960.00


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*What is a Frod 6600*

You know Andy if the SPELL CHECK worked you whould have caught that.:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: outta here 
Jody


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

HAHAHA
So I see now even the moderators are stepping up and twisting that thorn in my side, too ---- I would have thought that the SUPER-ness would have provided me a little more protection. Especially from my round table friends....    

The Inner Keep is not safe I see.  HAHAHA

Andy
:truth:


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

PICS are coming today. When I say this tractor is brand-new, I tell you front to back -- inside out --- it is brand new. It is an incredible site. 

Pics will be here today.


Andy


----------

